# Brush Box



## DrSmeller (Mar 24, 2012)

Was looking to pick up a small brush box for oil brushes. Something like for six brushes would be fine. Cannot find them anywhere even online. Do they still make brush boxes? TIA


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I found one years ago in a old hardware store and paid $100 bucks for it. Hard to find item.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

DUDE! Ebay!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-1930s-I...798?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a721fbd06

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintge-SIGN...436?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c2513906c


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

My BM guy got mine for me


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

or here! 
http://www.painterstoolbox.com/cata...mid=2407&secid=21&linkon=subsection&linkid=41

hope this helps!


----------



## DrSmeller (Mar 24, 2012)

Yes Prototype, the six brush box is exactly what i was looking for, thanks!

I had a bigger one that i gave away probably 10 yeas ago. Just got tired of lugging it around. Little did i realize they would become so hard to find. Probably only paid $30 for it back in the day.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I still see them here and there at paint stores around here. Usually in the back of the store covered in dust. :yes:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Thats the one I have. Nice.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Here is another one. It appears to be the same as the one that prototype posted, only straight from the manufacturer. Might be cheaper to skip the middle man.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Do they make them out of leather? :whistling2:


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> Here is another one. It appears to be the same as the one that prototype posted, only straight from the manufacturer. Might be cheaper to skip the middle man.


Did you have a link Pro?
Thats a nice one!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

prototype66 said:


> Did you have a link Pro?
> Thats a nice one!


http://advance-equipment.com/Advance-Brush-Keeper.php


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

researchhound said:


> Do they make them out of leather? :whistling2:


With your logo printed on it?


----------

